# The most famous face in the world..?!



## tingnting (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got back from a weeks holiday in Croatia & i saw loads of Bob Marley posters for sale at these markets.. In London almost every T-Shirt has a Che Gueverra portrait on it & it got me thinking that these 2 faces must be the most famous in history..
What do you guys think..??


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2007)

I strongly disagree.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

So do I.  I think i read somewhere it is michael jordan.. but mickey mouse is up there too


----------



## maniclion (Aug 23, 2007)

Pope John Paul, then Michael Jackson....

But yes in counnter cultures around the world Bob Marley, Che and John Lennon are everywhere.  I've been to Australia, Thailand, The Middle East, Hong Kong, and Mexico all of the music stores and side of the road flag and shirt places had at least one or all three in some fashion...


----------



## tingnting (Aug 23, 2007)

Outside the U.S i don't think Michael Jordan is that well known to be honest.. He could walk down Oxford street here in London on a busy Saturday afternnon & nobody would bother him.

My mate just said that Adolf Hitler would be near the top of the list, i concur.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 23, 2007)

Bush is pretty damn notorious in America, Europe and the Middle East.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll say Helen of Troy...her face did launch 1000 ships!

seriously though, I'd say Bush too...MAYBE David Beckham too, most watched/played sport in the world and his face seems to always pop up when soccer is around...and now that he is on LA Galaxy in the US..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

I was thinking Hitler also.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was thinking Hitler also.



Same here.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hitler actually it probably a pretty famous one. I would think Jesus would be pretty famous face but they have him in all different colors


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Pele or Muhammad Ali


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tiger, Tiger Woods Y'all.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 23, 2007)

How about Elvis?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 23, 2007)

What?  Me worry?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ronald McDonald probably up there


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2007)

*   The most famous face in the world*


By Adam Edwards
Last Updated: 11:58pm BST 19/04/2006


The Queen is 80 and one can confidently say she has reached a most unusual landmark. Her face is the most reproduced image of any human being since Jesus Christ. Even Queen Victoria would find it hard to compete with her ubiquity.
Since Queen Elizabeth II's birth, and for the 54 years she has been on the throne, her portrait has been a visible part of the known world. It has graced billions of stamps, coins and banknotes. Over the years it has flickered on every cinema screen (Pathé News) and appeared on most television sets (Queen's Speech and her tours). 
It has been printed in almost every newspaper and magazine and hung in local council buildings and parish halls. There are ships, hospitals, pubs and caravan parks across the globe named after her and that carry her likeness - and we haven't begun to scratch the surface of the tea towel industry.

   Queen Elizabeth is a marketing behemoth. A cursory glance at eBay will bring up more than 3,000 articles bearing the Queen's head, from a Queen Elizabeth II bosun's whistle to a 1950s powder compact. 
Her head has appeared on pottery, kitchen accessories, smoking paraphernalia and tins of every kind. And it is not just the traditional image of the Queen that is iconic.
The Sex Pistols took the official 1977 Jubilee portrait of Her Majesty and stuck a safety pin through her lip to promote their ironic single God Save the Queen. Pop artist Andy Warhol produced a silk screen of her in carnival colours, from the same photograph.
Even without an 80th fillip, the Queen can safely claim unrivaled historical exposure of her image.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 23, 2007)

Right now I'd have to go with David Beckham, with the popularity of Soccer worldwide and now having come to the US he has to be known in every corner of the globe...


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe it would be a prominant Chinese figure, if you wanted to go about it population wise.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Maybe it would be a prominant Chinese figure, if you wanted to go about it population wise.


Soccer is very huge in China, so is David Beckham....


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2007)

Hopefully anyone I photoshop.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 23, 2007)

how about the most famous ever?

George Washington?

Lincoln?

Lincoln had a more distinctive look, where as Washington just had the same powdered wig everyone had at the time...

or are they only famous in the U.S. mostly because of currency...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 23, 2007)

I know, Ben Franklin......they except his face all over the world....


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Michael Jackson.



which version of his face?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Tiger, Tiger Woods Y'all.


----------



## tingnting (Aug 24, 2007)

There are more books sold on Hitler than any other worldwide apart from the Bible, & i don't consider the Bible to be a proper book..
The Queen of England is most definatley up there & Little-wing made a good case for her, but for all her 50+ years on the Throne, she doesn't have the notoriety of a Che Gueverra or Stalin.


----------



## squanto (Aug 24, 2007)

who the fuck is queen elizabeth?

hitler takes the cake. there is even a moustache named after him. end of story.


----------



## tingnting (Aug 24, 2007)

squanto said:


> who the fuck is queen elizabeth?



You must obviously reside on Planet Jupiter..?!

 Ronald McDonald is another great call.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2007)

*MY VOTE*    (chagrin)


----------



## tingnting (Aug 24, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


>



I don't think Michael Moore is that famous, do you..??


----------



## ZECH (Aug 24, 2007)

I think this is the most well known and sold poster in history.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hitler, Jesus, Che, Bob Morley, Gorbachev


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2007)

squanto said:


> who the fuck is queen elizabeth?
> 
> hitler takes the cake. there is even a moustache named after him. end of story.


He stole that Mustache from Charlie Chaplin...


----------



## tingnting (Aug 25, 2007)

Strangely enough, no one has mentioned Elvis hardly yet..?!

In the Vietnam conflict there was a picture of a young girl running naked with her skin really burnt, i think het her name is Phuck, that is a very famous or imfamous image of last century.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2007)

Dude look at my post....


I win.



(and I don't even believe in god)


----------

